# anyone got a cask can filler? Im trying to build one



## vittorio (14/7/14)

Hi im trying to build a manual can filler like the cask one. I was wondering if anyone has one which they can take pictures of the electronics inside, etc


----------



## spog (14/7/14)

Manual can filler? Never heard of it before now can you explain ,sounds interesting.
Cheers....spog...


----------



## vittorio (15/7/14)

There a few on YouTube check out cask manual can filler or mc50 can filler. I want to build the filler, the seamer which puts the lid on I can buy cheaply from Asia


----------

